# Power Feed Installation



## AxeMaker (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello,

It's me the Bridgeport newbie with another question/problem.

I took the old 6F power feed off.  However I do not see how the new power feed would be able to connect to the screw shaft.  There is about a 3" gap where the shaft ends and where the new power feed would be bolted on to the table.  Also, the shaft is bigger than the brass pwr feed gear that came with the power feed.

Do I need to take the old Pwr Feed apart and reuse something from it ?


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 6, 2016)

Went out to the garage and took some pics of what I am talking about. 








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 6, 2016)

You will need to make an appropriate shaft extension or buy (or make) an appropriate lead screw.

Edit:  You can always leave the power feed on, even if it is not working.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> You will need to make an appropriate shaft extension or buy (or make) an appropriate lead screw.
> 
> Edit:  You can always leave the power feed on, even if it is not working.




I want to take the inoperative feed off so I can put the new one on.  Sounds like the shaft extension is the way to go.  I will contact Shars on monday to see if they sell one, unless anyone knows where I can get one on-line?


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 6, 2016)

I just checked eBay and two different sellers want $127 for them.  But, the ones they are selling have the coupling integrated to the shaft.  I already have the coupling.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 6, 2016)

What model Bridgeport is it?


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 6, 2016)

1980 Series 1


----------



## rickcact (Nov 8, 2016)

If you are interested in selling the old power feed you just removed, I may be interested in buying it. Message sent


----------



## Profkanz (Nov 9, 2016)

Nothing fancy about those extensions. If you have a lathe, make one from cold rolled steel. When I was still teaching shop, we had students make several as learning projects.


----------



## AxeMaker (Nov 11, 2016)

No lathe and no measurements to go by.  It just came in the mail yesterday.  I am going to get the measurements and post a cad drawing in case anyone else needs it.


----------

